# MADE OF WIN - packhorse, leeds, this thursday!



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2007)

*MADE OF WIN - packhorse, leeds, tonight!(thursday 2nd) - bands, poetry & open mic*

ok'd by t'editor (thanks yet again!)







to make up for the minus profit from the brudenell gig on friday  (and where were you, spion? hmm? )

be there or be.. um.. somewhere far less entertaining than upstairs @ the horse.

xx

e2a massive thanks to winterinmoscow for printing off the posters!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 31, 2007)

bump alert


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 2, 2007)

and OOOOOOOO it's tongiht!

c'mon urbans, you get to see me nekkid on stage!
or, if you ask nicely enough, just me on stage!

xx


----------



## Spion (Aug 2, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> c'mon urbans, you get to see me nekkid on stage!


 Aye, right  

Where are all the Leeds Urbs? I thought there was quite a few. I'd go if I lived nearer, honest. I have a new bands night I'm going to that's about 100m from my house tonite


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Aye, right


no, really 

http://www.virtualfestivals.com/festivals/reviews/3860
"the crowd explodes at the naked poet, who despite her nudity offers evocative verses on the nature of passion and desire, before urging the audience to strip"

that's me, that is


----------



## Spion (Aug 2, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> no, really
> 
> http://www.virtualfestivals.com/festivals/reviews/3860
> "the crowd explodes at the naked poet, who despite her nudity offers evocative verses on the nature of passion and desire, before urging the audience to strip"
> ...


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 2, 2007)

also available for funerals, christenings and WI meetings 
next to be seen at the Northern Green Gathering - woot!


----------

